# The Witches of Greenwitch, by Cat Gerlach



## Anne Lyle (Jul 31, 2010)

Posting on behalf of a friend of mine - she is serialising the fantasy novel that landed her an agent but proved too short to sell.

It has some lovely cover art and inline b&w illustrations, and chapters are being published twice weekly:

Start here  The Witches of Greenwitch

Hope you enjoy it!


----------

